
Is anyone working on social radio app idea yet? - nalesmake
Social Radio Channel: “A radio channel in
which instead of users can only listen
whatever is playing, listeners can add his
own audio content in the channel which can
be a song or voice recording of any joke,
poem or speech.”
======
azeirah
Make it mofo :D

